# RXM - Rex Minerals



## explod (3 December 2007)

Barry Fitzgerald in todays Age cites a recent float RXM, a gold explorer, having personnel from the old WMC.

He is enthusiastic about its management and its four or five prospect sites are in potentially good areas.

Shareholders include LHG 12%, AVO 12% and Lion Selection 4%.

Not a lot of available shares on the screen so patience will be required to accumulate.

Because of the big player interest thought it may be of interest to other gold followers.


----------



## explod (3 December 2007)

Care should be taken till some volume (support buying) comes into play.  From the tenaments a steady flow of information will start to come in Fitzgerald says which should be reflected in volume which is very low at the moment.


----------



## moneymajix (3 December 2007)

Interesting. Cheers.


----------



## Sean K (3 December 2007)

LHG as in LGL?

And AVO?

Bizaar.


----------



## Sean K (3 December 2007)

Looks like they have just bought the handmedowns from BGF (LGL), AVO and Lion and that's why they've got such large holdings. Pretty spec at this stage. A few gravity anomalies.....


----------



## explod (3 December 2007)

Yes LHG v LGL dies hard as I have followed it so close for the last five years but very little since the code change.

I think taking on BDG was a big ask and I have also developed an aversion to sovereign risk over the last 12 months.  Except NEM due to its spread and our rising dollar.


----------



## Sean K (12 January 2009)

I've been following this company for some time, and today they are up 250% plus, or something.

Something crazy because the drill results posted aren't that good.





> Highlights from the recent drilling include:
> 
> Zanoni Fault Zone
> · Down hole intersection of 259m @ 1.7% copper and 0.4g/t gold from 205m in HDD018W1* including,
> ...




Really, pretty average.

1.7% Cu from 400m+ WTF? and
276ppm U from 439m? eeek! - that's like dirt in Australia.... unbelievable. 


Compare with CDU recent drilling:



> ROCKLAND GROUP COPPER PROJECT (CDU 100%)
> 
> DRILLING DELIVERS MORE HIGH GRADE COPPER/COBALT RESULTS FROM INFILL DRILLING IN LAS MINERALE CENTRAL
> 
> ...




*Intersected 132m @ 3.74% Cu fm 34m – 166m*


----------



## Boggo (12 January 2009)

*Re: REX - REX Minerals*

_ Not sure that your code is correct kennas, REX is an airline._

REGIONAL EXPRESS HOLDINGS LIMITED [REX]

Last Updated                  15/10/2008

CORPORATE DETAILS
GICS Sector                   20: Industrials
GICS Industry Group           2030: Transportation
Head Office                   81-83 Bartex Rd, Mascot, NSW, 2020
Telephone                     (02) 9023 3555
Facsimile                     (02) 9023 3599
Website                       www.rex.com.au

First Listed                  09/11/2005
Balance Date                  30 June
AGM                           15/11/2007

Dividend Reinvestment?        None

PRINCIPAL ACTIVITY
Regional Express (REX) is Australia's largest independent regional airline.


----------



## roofa (12 January 2009)

*Re: REX - REX Minerals*



kennas said:


> I've been following this company for some time, and today they are up 250% plus, or something.
> 
> Something crazy because the drill results posted aren't that good.
> 
> ...






Yes I read the announcement this morning after it had gone up from .19 to .32, didn't think that much of it, just goes to show-call my Shultz.
Code is RXM.


----------



## Boggo (12 January 2009)

*Re: REX - REX Minerals*



roofa said:


> Yes I read the announcement this morning after it had gone up from .19 to .32, didn't think that much of it, just goes to show-call my Shultz.
> *Code is RXM*.





Ta roofa, I was about to go looking for that code but you got there.

Now this is telling me I need more characters... that should do it.

Cheers


----------



## Sean K (13 January 2009)

*Re: REX - REX Minerals*



Boggo said:


> Ta roofa, I was about to go looking for that code but you got there.
> 
> Now this is telling me I need more characters... that should do it.
> 
> Cheers



Yeah, sorry about the incorrect code. Fixed. 

I've been following this for the IO potential around the Ayre Peninsula which was supposed to be the extention of Mt Middleback and because of the high interest from some heavy hitters. LGL 13%, AVO 11% Lion 4%. I do note that the IO exploration target didn't even make their last presentation. lol

Hillside looks too deep to me at this stage unless they hit something really significant where the gravity anomoly is supposed to be. 

Can't believe it hit 50c yesterday. The world still is crazy.


----------



## J.B.Nimble (13 January 2009)

*Re: RXM- REX Minerals*



kennas said:


> .... Something crazy because the drill results posted aren't that good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




A bit unfair to compare with CDU. Their grades are just phenomenal - the best of the best. There would be plenty of copper explorers very happy with 250+m at 1.7% Cu but the depth is an issue...


----------



## Sean K (13 January 2009)

*Re: RXM- REX Minerals*



J.B.Nimble said:


> A bit unfair to compare with CDU. Their grades are just phenomenal - the best of the best. There would be plenty of copper explorers very happy with 250+m at 1.7% Cu but the depth is an issue...



Yes, you are right. Pretty good, and not even the target, I suppose. Not happy with myself for missing the opportunity I think. Just sat and watched, and watched, and watched.... lol


----------



## JTLP (13 January 2009)

*Re: RXM- REX Minerals*

And going again today...hitting a high of 75 

Perhaps there is another catalyst behind this meteoric rise?


----------



## UPKA (13 January 2009)

*Re: RXM- REX Minerals*



JTLP said:


> And going again today...hitting a high of 75
> 
> Perhaps there is another catalyst behind this meteoric rise?





nop... more of publicity from the median than anything... a lot of talk up saying that this is going to be Olympic Dam like... way to early at the moment.


----------



## trillionaire#1 (13 January 2009)

wow,big fluctuations here today!

bought in at about .55 this morning
sold at nearly .70

at one point there were 2.2million in the buy side
                                 180000 in the sell.!


----------



## shag (15 January 2009)

*Re: RXM- REX Minerals*



UPKA said:


> nop... more of publicity from the median than anything... a lot of talk up saying that this is going to be Olympic Dam like... way to early at the moment.




what do u mean ...like olympic dam, ie a massive humongous mine of undertermind size(olympic dam is still open at a kilometer down)? or do u just mean the mix of metals are possibly similar? 
u'd presume something as massive as olympic dam would have been found yrs ago, even given the size and remoteness of aus.


----------



## Sean K (15 January 2009)

*Re: RXM- REX Minerals*



shag said:


> what do u mean ...like olympic dam, ie a massive humongous mine of undertermind size(olympic dam is still open at a kilometer down)? or do u just mean the mix of metals are possibly similar?
> u'd presume something as massive as olympic dam would have been found yrs ago, even given the size and remoteness of aus.



The talk may be potential size of OD which is the standard thing that pops out when someone hits something big or there's a big gravity anomoly anywhere in SA. 

The company is just saying similar structure at this time:



> The drilling completed by Rex at Hillside has shown that the Project has characteristics typical of an Iron Oxide Copper Gold (‘IOCG’) deposit such as Olympic Dam and Prominent Hill, with the potential for large scale copper, gold and uranium mineralisation.




But they are also ramping a big target too. Note the guestimate size of the gravity anomoly at depth.


----------



## prawn_86 (15 January 2009)

*Re: RXM- REX Minerals*



kennas said:


> The talk may be potential size of OD which is the standard thing that pops out when someone hits something big or there's a big gravity anomoly anywhere in SA.




Yeh back in the boom times, anyone that interstected a bit of copper and IO together called it an "Olympic Dam style deposit"...


----------



## nunthewiser (15 January 2009)

*Re: RXM- REX Minerals*



prawn_86 said:


> Yeh back in the boom times, anyone that interstected a bit of copper and IO together called it an "Olympic Dam style deposit"...




LOL yep i distinctly recall at least 4 using Olimpic dam to add to there headlines  lol only thing is i cant remeber who now ... by the looks of it nor does the market 

tell you what tho .RXM sure is getting ramped around the various forums/chatrooms at the mo 

i DO like there market cap to be honest and definately leaves a lot of room to move up IF they can prove up anything 

trade the moves in the meantime

blessem


----------



## So_Cynical (15 January 2009)

I would say that the location has alot to do with the upside.

http://www.rexminerals.com.au/documents/20090112SignificantCopperGoldandUraniumresultsatHillside.pdf

Yorke Peninsular is about 140 km outa Adelaide and prob same from the smelters and port facility's at Port Pirie.


----------



## Shtav1 (15 January 2009)

*Re: RXM- REX Minerals*



nunthewiser said:


> LOL yep i distinctly recall at least 4 using Olimpic dam to add to there headlines  lol only thing is i cant remeber who now ... by the looks of it nor does the market
> 
> tell you what tho .RXM sure is getting ramped around the various forums/chatrooms at the mo
> 
> ...




I've never traded with a cap so small. Isnt it had to get any volume and therefore sale of a decent amount of shares? Unless of course theres great news like now and it goes through the roof after you've taken your long position.


----------



## bliimp (16 January 2009)

*Re: RXM- REX Minerals*



nunthewiser said:


> LOL yep i distinctly recall at least 4 using Olimpic dam to add to there headlines  lol only thing is i cant remeber who now ... by the looks of it nor does the market
> 
> tell you what tho .RXM sure is getting ramped around the various forums/chatrooms at the mo
> 
> ...





There is Argonaut Resources (ARE) ... which has the Lake Torrens tennament with a potential IOCGU deposit just 75km from Olympic Dam.

This tenament was originally owned by WMC (discovers of Olypic Dam), and was supposedly the preferred site for drilling based on magnetic and gravity anomalies, but got overlooked and bogged down due to EPA and Native Title claims.

And ARE is trading at 8c per share with about a $13 market cap, and with about $8m in bank, a nickel/gold play in Laos, a near JORCed zinc/copper play in Kroombit QLD, and a free carried JV with SRL for the Torrens Drilling.

And RXM has a market cap of $17.5m at 45c per share.

Can argue that RXM is at least drilling its IOCGU target, whereas ARE's drilling via SRL has been temporarily stalled with another nuisance Native Title claim.


----------



## Red Fatboy (15 April 2009)

Bought in at .43 and watched it rise to .65, was too slow( and greedy perhaps) and am still holding. My question is to anybody out there,do you think there is a further upside to the share price,as the media reporting has gone significantly quiet as compared to a few months ago. Would appreciate any comments.


----------



## doogie_goes_off (28 July 2009)

Looks like we are bouncing under the first support level with rising copper price, plenty of blue sky for a break upward towards 59c where there is selling resistance and a second level of support/resistance in the chart


----------



## doogie_goes_off (29 July 2009)

Has played out as may be expected with the strong copper price - looks like closing at 56.5, probably shouldn't go past 59c unless the copper price moves again, but who knows?


----------



## doogie_goes_off (30 July 2009)

Has now broken 59c on today's announcement. More good copper intersections and some very high grade looking drill intersections in the photo - to be reported in August, watch this space.


----------



## doogie_goes_off (20 August 2009)

Well now, 95c, that was blue sky I saw. Now I'm guessing we'll see a retractment to 70-75c or support form around $1 depending on the tenor of the copper grade in the 'August Drilling Announcement'


----------



## doogie_goes_off (21 August 2009)

200m @ 1% Copper. That would be very good news in anyones book. Looks like we are headed for $1+ as a new support level on this news.


----------



## Sean K (21 August 2009)

doogie_goes_off said:


> 200m @ 1% Copper. That would be very good news in anyones book. Looks like we are headed for $1+ as a new support level on this news.



Great intersection, wish I had have been watching more closely. Was for some time but took my eye off the ball. Nice work doggie!


----------



## doogie_goes_off (21 August 2009)

Closed at 1.40 - great day for holders I wish I hadn't dumped half of my holding at 95c.. Oh well, profit is profit.


----------



## doogie_goes_off (1 September 2009)

New results from Hillside Project:

o 151m @ 1.5% copper and 0.3g/t gold from 275m in HDD033W1
 Including 52m @ 3% copper and 0.5g/t gold
o 57m @ 1.4% copper and 0.2g/t gold from 158m in HDD034

Outstanding intervals with very good grades.

Disclosing: Still holding a few.


----------



## Sean K (1 September 2009)

doogie_goes_off said:


> New results from Hillside Project:
> 
> o 151m @ 1.5% copper and 0.3g/t gold from 275m in HDD033W1
> Including 52m @ 3% copper and 0.5g/t gold
> ...



Doggie, what's the true widths?

I hope they're not just drilling straight down a 150m line fault that's a couple of meters wide.

Surely not.

Details?


----------



## doogie_goes_off (1 September 2009)

True widths look to be ~1/3 to of the quoted widths on section. Increase in grade down dip on the upper lens is good news. Scissor holes are legitimate unless every hole is drilled the same way. There may not be huge tonnes here but we are looking at acceptable grades very close to potential ports. The deeper intersection fom the wedge hole is good too as it shows the mineralisation does not stop at depth.


----------



## doogie_goes_off (9 September 2009)

Are there any chartist types that would like to have a go at seeing if this stock is overbought?? Is there such a thing whilst it is still going up??


----------



## mr. jeff (2 August 2010)

Rex is quiet here and just came on the radar from fin review article today.
Resource exploration is looking very good, and SP now just over $2.04.

Sandfire has been moving along quite solidly due to their drilling success (Degrussa) and OZL has taken a 19.9% stake, since watered down by an inst. share placement.

Does anyone have much knowledge on RXM and their potential as a target for OZL since they have been somewhat blocked with Sandfire...?

I note RXM are in the same general location; will check their current resource size. OZL still has a lot of cash of ours sitting there, they will be looking at moving it relatively soon, has been so long since the capital raising!
Interested in thoughts...


----------



## explod (13 August 2010)

Just dusting off Rex Minerals.  Barry Fitzgerald was on the money, when he made the comments it was sitting at around 30 cents late 2007.   Did not stay with it as I ws stopped out.  Would have been a great long term hold as today it is $2.20

Must have another look.


----------



## grandia3 (21 January 2011)

anyone watching this company? 

although rex's Hillside grade is not as fantastic as sandfire's DeGrussa
it still has infrastructure advantage for being closer to the surface and close to a port town, Ardrossan
on December, they announced inferred resource upgrade of ~70% from July result

seems like rex has good prospect
opinions?

NB: I've just started trading 1 month ago and keen to learn


----------



## McCoy Pauley (21 January 2011)

Yep, been watching the company for a few months since I heard the MD present at the Melbourne Mining Club last year before it took off on its run.  RXM is the archetypal one that got away.  The MD said all that he could say within the bounds of the law and the ASX listing rules to hint that the results for RXM's projects would be massive and, sure enough, they are.

I'm somewhat surprised that Oz Minerals hasn't yet tried to buy out RXM.  Their tenements are basically next door to each other, Oz Minerals' mine life isn't that crash hot and Oz Minerals is sitting on a big pile of cash.

Even RXM's spin-offs have been performing well - White Rock Minerals is the spin-off from RXM to further develop the gold resources in NSW.


----------



## oldblue (22 January 2011)

Yes, its got me beat too why OZL havn't made a move to acquire RXM.

Can only conclude that either:  

- They've been rebuffed by RXM management and don't want to risk another situation like the Sandfire one where they have 19.9% but have been denied board representation.

- The near-death experience of a couple of years ago has left them totally risk averse.

Whatever, I like RXM and their prospects but I've missed the bus so far and the SP is getting a bit rich now for my liking.


----------



## grandia3 (25 January 2011)

new announcement come out today about resource upgrade push the SP up

will Rex eventually be able to beat Sandfire?

finger crossed


----------



## grandia3 (22 February 2011)

I am not an expert, but is someone doing some kind of "fraud" here?


----------



## oldblue (22 February 2011)

It looks like one or more buyers using computer programmes to buy in small quantities at the offer price.

Theory is that it averages out the cost - or something like that!


----------



## grandia3 (22 February 2011)

I see, that's a really handy program
btw, the current fall in SP will hit my stop soon if it continues


----------



## grandia3 (24 February 2011)

buying and selling with small amounts should have been prohibited, it drives the price down like mad


----------



## elephantboy (16 September 2011)

Is there anything wrong with this stock or is the recent 40% plus slide in price still just part of the broad based correction.


----------



## grandia3 (22 September 2011)

Gold price, copper price, high cost caused by low % in ore, and other competitors e.g. SFR

I think those are what caused the price to slide, might wait for a bit before going in

PS. IMO, Rex is overvalued at past price of $3, hence the correction which is also amplified by the recent economic condition


----------



## malachite (19 January 2012)

*Rex Minerals*

Hi,
 new to forum and share trading so thought I would seek your (collective) advice?

Does any one have any views on a small player on the Yorke Peninsula..Rex Minerals.

Any advice would be good, thanks in advance.

Malachite.


----------



## McCoy Pauley (19 January 2012)

*Re: Rex Minerals*



malachite said:


> Hi,
> new to forum and share trading so thought I would seek your (collective) advice?
> 
> Does any one have any views on a small player on the Yorke Peninsula..Rex Minerals.
> ...




Welcome to the forum, Malachite.

There is already a thread on RXM, but it hasn't received much love recently.

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14037&page=2


----------



## malachite (30 January 2012)

*Rex Minerals*

Hi Everybody,


any views opn this stoick?

Should I buy?


----------



## prawn_86 (30 January 2012)

*Re: Rex Minerals*



malachite said:


> Should I buy?




Hi Malachite,

Please note it is against the laws for ASF members to give buy and sell recommendations. Please contact a licensed financial advisor if you need this advice.


----------



## McCoy Pauley (30 January 2012)

I have to say that I'm still somewhat surprised that RXM is an independent company, given its tenements are so close to Oz Minerals' tenements.  It seems to me that it would make a lot of sense for Oz Minerals to buy out RXM and add its resources to its own resources, which are depleting.


----------



## malachite (31 January 2012)

Thanks,
just curious on other peoples views, not meaning to infringe ASX ruling.

Regards

Andrew

Price is trending up again.


----------



## burglar (31 October 2012)

malachite said:


> ... Price is trending up again.




On the news last night, then good report this morning!

"PFS reveals Australia's largest undeveloped copper project "

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20121031/pdf/429v0pv6w9kj41.pdf



Disc.: I do not hold!


----------



## drsmith (16 April 2013)

The current share price fall can't be too far away from a Please-explain from the ASX.


----------



## tinhat (16 April 2013)

drsmith said:


> The current share price fall can't be too far away from a Please-explain from the ASX.




Dear Rex Minerals

Please explain why the all the copper and gold miners and the mining sector in general is getting hammered lately.

Yours faithfully

ASX


----------



## drsmith (16 April 2013)

tinhat said:


> Please explain why the all the copper and gold miners and the mining sector in general is getting hammered lately.



That doesn't change the threshold at which the ASX asks questions.

My only interest in the stock is one of curiosity. I grew up in the area they're proposing to mine.


----------



## drsmith (4 June 2013)

The Chinese have taken an interest in financing the Hillside deposit.

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20130604/pdf/42g8vwmpvhdnqf.pdf


----------



## pixel (3 July 2013)

drsmith said:


> The Chinese have taken an interest in financing the Hillside deposit.
> 
> http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20130604/pdf/42g8vwmpvhdnqf.pdf




This old dog has grown quite some teeth again.




and with copper prices going the way they did of late, I'd never thought it possible.


----------



## drsmith (8 August 2014)

Some recent good news for Rex with the recent SA government's Hillside mining lease approval but the euphoria hasn't lasted long with this morning's ASX announcements.

In short, the project financing is looking sufficiently grim that the company is considering a smaller start up operation and as a consequence, the MD has quit.


----------



## Beaches (4 August 2021)

Capital raising announced at a deep discount of 30c a share (last sale price being 36c). Nothing for retail yet again.

Retail needs a union.


----------



## greggles (7 October 2022)

Interesting Tweet from Aaron Colleran of AIC Mines this morning commenting on Copper Mountain Mining Corporation's sale of the Little Eva Copper Project near Cloncurry to South African based Harmony Gold Mining Company Limited for A$350M (A$260M upfront).



So, is Rex Mineral's Hillside Project seriously undervalued? RXM did their own benchmarking exercise when they compared Hillside to Metals Acquisition Corp's CSA copper mine which they acquired for over US$1 billion earlier this year.







All signs point to RXM being seriously undervalued. Market Cap currently ~$135 million, but potentially worth much more.


----------

